# Spritzy mouth feel how to get it?



## droid (20/12/14)

simples
how do you get an alcoholic / spritzy mouth feel?
is it a function of yeast?


----------



## TheBigD (20/12/14)

do you have a commercial example in mind?


----------



## luggy (20/12/14)

Carbonation level


----------



## droid (20/12/14)

well In a session I had the delmont and then I can't remember much other than another yet stronger citrusy ale both had that type of strong/alcoholic/spritzy mouth feel
I have been on the strong citrusy pale ale search/brewing since
maybe delerium tremens or forbidden fruit hoegaarden would be an example tho it's been a while since I have tried them


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/12/14)

sounds like you had a cider. :huh:


----------



## droid (20/12/14)

hehe I think I'm looking for a mixture of the delmont http://www.craftypint.com/beer/3161/mountain-goat-the-delmont and and something else


----------



## mje1980 (23/12/14)

Dry the mash right out. Low 60's for 90 mins. Bottle in champagne bottles with 6g+ of sugar in each bottle.


----------



## Blind Dog (23/12/14)

Probably carbonation.
CO2 apparently sets off pain receptors on your tongue (try to hold a mouthful of fizzy drink for a while and it kind of makes sense). That is apparently why a carbonated drink is more refreshing than a non-carbonated one. For my taste, the spritzy sensation is heightened when the beer is not fizzy, but has a dense compact head and a few small bubbles trails rising through the glass. in my experience that takes a week or two in the keg under pressure to achieve and I've never been able to get there in a bottle (just my experience).


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/12/14)

Blind Dog said:


> Probably carbonation.
> CO2 apparently sets off pain receptors on your tongue (try to hold a mouthful of fizzy drink for a while and it kind of makes sense). That is apparently why a carbonated drink is more refreshing than a non-carbonated one. For my taste, the spritzy sensation is heightened when the beer is not fizzy, but has a dense compact head and a few small bubbles trails rising through the glass. in my experience that takes a week or two in the keg under pressure to achieve and I've never been able to get there in a bottle (just my experience).


The feeling is actually the CO2 in the presence of water forming Carbonic Acid, which in turn has a mild acidic burn on your tongue/mouth. Hence why fizzy drinks are so bad for your teeth, as the acid wears your enamel down, sugar adding to making it worse.


----------



## droid (23/12/14)

interesting stuff thanks for the replies


----------

